# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ناامید شدم + قلم چی فردا برم یا نه؟

## Neo.Healer

سلام
کنکور 97 خارج رو زدم...این دیگ چیزی بود ک کاملا جدید بود چون بهرحال کتابام چاپ 96 بودن و کنکور خارج هم ک من ندیده بودم حتی پارسال اما درصدام افتضاح
نمیدونم اون سخت بود یا من گند زدم 
کلا الان حسم ناامیدیه :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  (نگفتم درصدام زیر خط فقره فقط مشمل اینکه به درد هدف من نمیخوره)

ادبیات 67........باید میشد 75 اما دوتا قرابت غلط زدم دقیقا این دوتا قرابت یجوری بودن در سطح المپیاد...البته یکی رو اول درست زده بودم بعدا غلط زدم اما خب درستش هم بنظرم با منطق نمیخوند 

عربی 76......وای 3تا غلط دارم در حالیک عربی نقطه ی قوتمه و انتظار بالای 80 دارم مثلا مفعول مطلق به اون آسونی بخاطر سریع زدن اشتباه کردم 

دینی 48.....نخوندم ک بگم ازش انتظار درصد بالا دارم اما قبلیا دیگ 60 میزدم راضی بودم آخه من توی 7روز چیکار کنم با 40تا درس دینی

زبان 24.....این لامصب نمیخوندم بهتر میزدم تا الان ک یذره میخونم البته بنظرم طبیعیه چون الان بیشتر تست میزنم و غلطم بیشتر میشه اما خب من چیکار کنم آخه
زمین 9...راضیم ازش :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (21): 

ریاضی 54.....آخه من توقع 65 دارم اولش ک دوتا رو نزدم
مگ اگ نمودار دو واحد بره سمت مثبت ها براش -2 نمیذاریم ای خدا چرا اینو با +2 حل کرده آخه....میانگین غلط زدم :Yahoo (77): ....لگاریتم همون محاسبه ی زمان سود غلط زدم اصلا نمیدونم چیشد اینجوری شد اه 

زیست 87......از زیستم راضیم یعنی تنها درسیه ک راضیم 

فیزیک 14.....سر فیزیک من قبلش شیمی میزنم حس کردم شیمی واقعا خراب کردم دیگ فقط کم مونده بود سر جلسه گریه کنم اصلا نمیدونم چیشد و چطوری شد این شد خیلیی بد بود اما خب خداییش 30 اینا بیشتر بلد هم نیستم  :Yahoo (31):  (گاهی تا 40 میزنم چون مدار راحت میدن میزنم)

شیمی 56.....نمیدونم بگم سخت بود یا بگم آسون بود
سوال اولش اینه: چند بند نظریه دالتون نادرست تلقی میشود!!!!...آخه من چه یادمه چنتا بند داشت این چه وضع سواله
توی ساختار لوییس آرسنیک داده بود با اینک جاشو توی جدول میدونستم اما بدرد نمیخورد اصلا نمیدونم چرا همچین دادن
اخیرا از پیش1 مد شده دوتا سوال در سطح المپیاد میدن ک باز من حل نمیکنم درصدم میره
سوال دادن کدام واکنش ها با نظریه آرنیوس یا لوری برونستد قابل قبوله اینا میدونم چین خب اما گزینه ها وای اصلا خیلیی بد بودن سر شیمی حس میکردم اصلا هیچی بارم نیس در حالیکه من انتظار درصد 65 کنکور رو دارم :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12): 

این کوفتی تخمین میده 3500-4000 تازه اینم به لطف زیسته یعنی عملا رتبه پارسالمم نمیارم 
فقط میگم شاید خارج خیلیی سختتر بوده یعنی سخت نه ها یجوری بودن مثلا شیمی سوالاش مثال زدم سخت نیستن اما قابل حل هم نیستن!!!!
97 خارج رو زدین؟ عیب ازینه یا از من؟ خیلی حالم گرفته اس 

فردا برم قلم چی آزمونش یا نه؟ 
هم میگم برم چون شاید نتیجه خوب شه این حس بدم بره
یکیم میگم نرم بدتر بشه آخه اینک کنکوره اینطوری شد اون ک کلا غیراستاندارده قراره چه گلی به سرم بزنه اه

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_منم 97 داخلو زدم واسم جدید بود کلی فت درصد داشتم تو تاپیک قبلیتم گفتم درصدارو بهم میده 4700دقیقا الان چند روزه میشینم پایه درس میگم تو که قبول نمیشی پس چی داری میخونی  قرار بود دیروز کنکور بزنم انداختمش امروز امروزم انداختم فردا کلا بی هدف بی برنامه همینجور شولکی  دارم میخونم  بنظرم قلم رو برو اگه دیدی خوب دادی نتیجشم ببین ولی حتی اگه یک درصد احساس کردی زیاد خوب ندادیش حتی نگاهشم نکن بعدا رتبه قلم چی واقعا نزدیکه به کنکور کاری ندارم میگن تقلب میشه و فلان بیسار ولی من کارنامه های خواهرمو چندتا از دوستامو دیدم رتبه قلم چیشون نزدیک تر بود به کنکورشون تا سنجشا_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بعدا یه ققضیه ای هستا سوالات خارج همیشه سخت تره از داخل محاسباتیایه بیشتری داره تو درس زبانش هم سخت تر میزارن محاسباتیایه بیشترو سخت ترش سره اینه که ماشین حساب واسشون مجازه_

----------


## Z_H..

سلام.منم 97 خارج رو زدم یه چیزی درحد 94 داخل هست .به نظرم اگر تونسته باشی میانگین 60 زده باشی خوبه.زیستت خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3): ماشالله .فیزیک فرمول بخون تست سراسری بزن این هفت روز با توجه به سطح شما میشه رسید به 30 تا 40 با خوند پیش دو و مغناطیس.ولی درکل به نظرم برا این نتیجه خیلی خوب نشد که سختی سوالات باعث شد تمزکزت پایین بیاد باید قبول کنی اگر سخته برا همه است و اگه اسونه بازم برا همه است.شرایط ازمون خیلی روی شما تاثیر داره .نباید اینطوری باشی باید امادگی این رو داشته باشی که با هر سوالی رو به رو بشی.یکی از دوستان من سال 96 اولین کنکورش بود میانگین ترازش تو قلمچی 7400 بود!!!!روز کنکور به خاطر ترافیک 5 دقیقه دیر میرسه سر جلسه.چون نمی تونه استرسش رو کنترل کنه تا اخر ازمون رو خراب میکه در حالی که این ادم همیشه 15 مین برا عمومی ها اضافه می اورد .رتبه اش شد 12000 منطقه دو .باید خودت رو کنترل کنی .شما تلاشت رو کردی توکل بر خدا .

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_والا من خودم دیگه تا مرحله اخره ناامیدی و بی انگیزگی خستگی و ...رفتم ولی تو ناامید نشو واقعا میتونی امسال قبول شی_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _منم 97 داخلو زدم واسم جدید بود کلی فت درصد داشتم تو تاپیک قبلیتم گفتم درصدارو بهم میده 4700دقیقا الان چند روزه میشینم پایه درس میگم تو که قبول نمیشی پس چی داری میخونی  قرار بود دیروز کنکور بزنم انداختمش امروز امروزم انداختم فردا کلا بی هدف بی برنامه همینجور شولکی  دارم میخونم  بنظرم قلم رو برو اگه دیدی خوب دادی نتیجشم ببین ولی حتی اگه یک درصد احساس کردی زیاد خوب ندادیش حتی نگاهشم نکن بعدا رتبه قلم چی واقعا نزدیکه به کنکور کاری ندارم میگن تقلب میشه و فلان بیسار ولی من کارنامه های خواهرمو چندتا از دوستامو دیدم رتبه قلم چیشون نزدیک تر بود به کنکورشون تا سنجشا_


من 97 داخل رو فقط یکبار یکسال پیش دیدم سر جلسه ک خب طبعا یادم رفته بود کلا امااااااا اون خیلییی بهتر بود
خارج خیلیی افتضاح ترههه

----------


## naazanin

فردا جامع قلم چی هست؟
با چه منطقی برای فردا آزمون گذاشتن آخه  :Yahoo (21):  
من الان غصه ی اینو میخورم که چرا کنکورا رو زودتر کار نکردم که زودتر با درصدای بدم مواجه بشم  :Yahoo (21): 

*
تو قلم چی مهم ترازه نه درصد، الانم ترازت خوب بشه یا بد دیگه فرقی نمیکنه، چون زمانی نمونده که بخوای جبرانش کنی
بنظر من برو سر جلسه عمومی ها رو بزن، دفترچه اختصاصی رو بگیر بیا بیرون.
بعد خودت تو خونه اختصاصیا رو بررسی کن، ولی بازم زماندار نزن و اصلا درصد هم نگیر  :Y (709): 

*
تخمین رتبه برای کسایی که درصدهاشون متعادله خوب جواب میده
ولی مثلا برای تو که زیستت انقد خوبه ولی عوضش درصد فیزیکت پایینه اصلا قابل استناد نیست.
نتیجه کنکورت بهتر از تخمین رتبه میشه، فیزیک رو هم بهتر میزنی مطمئن باش  :Yahoo (3): 
ولش کن دیگه این یه هفته با عددا و درصدا و تخمین رتبه ها سروکله نزن.

----------


## diorbear

عمومی ها و ریاضی داخل اسون تر بود فکر کنم! شیمی داخل ولی سخت تر !
من کاری ندارم به قلمچی و اینا اما اصلا قابل توجیه نیست برام که میگی ناامیدم
تا اخرین لحظه باید بخونی.شاید کنکور 98 بهترین کنکور سه روز یبار تو بشه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> دوست عزیز به هیچ عنوان و تحت هیچ شرایطی نا امید نشو چون اواخر کاره به همین خاطر فشار زیاده و عادیه این مسائل و حتما حتما حتما فردا قلمچی رو برو مهم نیست نتیجه چی باشه
> و اما در مورد دروست تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم در مورد زبان حتما لغات و قواعد رو مرور کن و این یه هفته ی باقی مونده رو هر شب دو تا متن و یه کلوز رو بزن فقط یه هفته مونده مطمئن باشه معجزه می کنه در مرد درک مطلب و کلوز 
> در مورد فیزیک سریع بپر برو یه خط ویژه بگیر و بودجه بندی سوالات رو هم دانلود کن ببین کدوم فصل بیشترین سوال رو داره و برات آسون تره رو انتخاب کن و هر روز یه فصلش رو بخون ( کلا 6 فصل )
> در مورد بقیه دروس هم فقط بی احتیاطی کردی و بیس رو بلدی فقط باید آرامشت رو موقع آزمون حفظ کنی به نظرم روی آرامشت بیشتر تمرکز کن هر روز یه ربع آهنگ ریلکسیشن گوش بده تا کنکور و نفس عمیق بکش بیش از حد تاثیر داره و در آخر هم یادت باشه کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست معلوم نمیشه هفته ی بعد چه سوالاتی میاد شاید از همون جا اومد که همشو بلدی بنابراین روحیت رو نباز و با قدرت ادامه بده 
> با آرزوی بهترین ها


سلام
این فشار و گرما (من با کولر مشکل دارم با هردونوعش سردرد میگیرم بخاطر همین خاموشش میکنم) ک هست کلا بیحالم انگار مث میت میفتم یه گوشه 
قرص اینام ک خانواده نمیذارن میگن ضرر داره اینا در نتیجه همینطور بیحال میخونم ک صد رحمت به نخوندن
خط ویژه فیزیک پایه دارم اما پیش پیدا نکردم چون نظام قدیم کلا نایاب شده
ممنون ازتون
آره پارسال هم ک وقت کم آوردم بشدت دست پاچه شدم سعی میکنم آروم باشم تا یه حدی هم موفقم اما خب اون اولش خیلیی غلط محاسباتی دارم و بدتر ازون اتلاف وقت...بعد فیزیک یکم آروم شدم برگشتم شیمی و بهترش کردم در حقیقت اولش در حد 40 اینا بود ک رسوندمش به 56

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


من 97 داخل رو فقط یکبار یکسال پیش دیدم سر جلسه ک خب طبعا یادم رفته بود کلا امااااااا اون خیلییی بهتر بود
خارج خیلیی افتضاح ترههه


گفتم که سوالات خارج هر سال سخت تره از داخله نمیتونی با رتبه تخمین داخل بسنجی اونا اغلب چون زبانشون خوبه زبانشونو سخت تر میدن(اینو تو کتاب دوردنیا ما نوشته بودن اگه بخوای برم بگردم نشون بدم بهت)تو اختصاصیا هم حق استفاده از ماشین حساب دارن بخاطر همین سختر طرحش میکنن نمیتونی مقایسه کنی بعدا تو درصد فیزیکتو خط ویژه کار کنی فصلایه راحتو تا 30 میکشونیش حداقل خیلی رتبتو بهتر میکنه_

----------


## Faith

سلام 
درصدات ک خیلی خوبن
ولی اینک آزمون رو بری یا نری رو نمیدونم
چون این آزمون رو روحیت خیلی تاثیر داره 
امیدوارم تصمیم درستی بگیری
موفق باشی پزشک آینده :Yahoo (3):

----------


## erfan1st

برو ازمونو

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام.منم 97 خارج رو زدم یه چیزی درحد 94 داخل هست .به نظرم اگر تونسته باشی میانگین 60 زده باشی خوبه.زیستت خیلی خوبه ماشالله .فیزیک فرمول بخون تست سراسری بزن این هفت روز با توجه به سطح شما میشه رسید به 30 تا 40 با خوند پیش دو و مغناطیس.ولی درکل به نظرم برا این نتیجه خیلی خوب نشد که سختی سوالات باعث شد تمزکزت پایین بیاد باید قبول کنی اگر سخته برا همه است و اگه اسونه بازم برا همه است.شرایط ازمون خیلی روی شما تاثیر داره .نباید اینطوری باشی باید امادگی این رو داشته باشی که با هر سوالی رو به رو بشی.یکی از دوستان من سال 96 اولین کنکورش بود میانگین ترازش تو قلمچی 7400 بود!!!!روز کنکور به خاطر ترافیک 5 دقیقه دیر میرسه سر جلسه.چون نمی تونه استرسش رو کنترل کنه تا اخر ازمون رو خراب میکه در حالی که این ادم همیشه 15 مین برا عمومی ها اضافه می اورد .رتبه اش شد 12000 منطقه دو .باید خودت رو کنترل کنی .شما تلاشت رو کردی توکل بر خدا .


خیلییی بده واقعا من آدم بشدت ریلکسی هستم اما وقتی توی درسایی ک نقاط قوتمن یعنی ادبیات عربی زیست شیمی و تا حدودی ریاضی بد میزنم یعنی به حد انتظارم نمیرسه بدجور هول میکنم یعنی حال من موقع زدن فیزیک دیدن داشتا بجای تمرکز روی سوالا هی با خودم میگفم آروم باش چیزی نیس آروم باش :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (31): 
ممنون ازتون 
فیزیک و زبانو برسونم بقیه میتونم یجور ماسمالی کنم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> فردا جامع قلم چی هست؟
> با چه منطقی برای فردا آزمون گذاشتن آخه  
> من الان غصه ی اینو میخورم که چرا کنکورا رو زودتر کار نکردم که زودتر با درصدای بدم مواجه بشم 
> 
> *
> تو قلم چی مهم ترازه نه درصد، الانم ترازت خوب بشه یا بد دیگه فرقی نمیکنه، چون زمانی نمونده که بخوای جبرانش کنی
> بنظر من برو سر جلسه عمومی ها رو بزن، دفترچه اختصاصی رو بگیر بیا بیرون.
> بعد خودت تو خونه اختصاصیا رو بررسی کن، ولی بازم زماندار نزن و اصلا درصد هم نگیر 
> 
> ...


قلم چی همیشه آخرین آزمونش یک هفته قبل کنکوره من پارسال فک کنم رفتم ترازمم 6400 اومد
در طول سال خیلیی خانواده گفتن برو کلاس فیزیک اما واقعا خجالت میکشیدم بعنوان پشت کنکور برم کلاس :Yahoo (21):  (مشکلمم نفهمیدن نیس تنبلی و نخوندنه)
انشاالله ک خوب بشه.....من متاسفانه شانس دوباره هم ندارم (واقعا هم نمیخوام بحد کافی سر کنکور اذیت شدم یکمم بمونم باید برم دارالمجانین) باید مهر برم دانشگاه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عمومی ها و ریاضی داخل اسون تر بود فکر کنم! شیمی داخل ولی سخت تر !
> من کاری ندارم به قلمچی و اینا اما اصلا قابل توجیه نیست برام که میگی ناامیدم
> تا اخرین لحظه باید بخونی.شاید کنکور 98 بهترین کنکور سه روز یبار تو بشه


پارسال واقعا همین شد.....بهترین آزمونم کنکور 97 بود 
یعنی از حد انتظارم انقد فراتر شدم ک باورم نمیشد (خب فیزیک ک خراب کردم حقم بود نمیخوندمش!)
امیدوارم امسال هم برای من و واس همگیمون بهترین آزمون باشه (انشاالله هم هست چون دیگ توی کنکور تقلب خیلیی کمتره قلم چیه و خرید سوالا هم واس از ما بهترونه)

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _والا من خودم دیگه تا مرحله اخره ناامیدی و بی انگیزگی خستگی و ...رفتم ولی تو ناامید نشو واقعا میتونی امسال قبول شی_


منم هی ناامید میشم بعد میگم نه پارسال یادت نیس بخون و ... 
کلا سیستمم 0-1 هست یا خیلییی امیدوار یا کلا ناامید

----------


## Gladiolus

برای دینی اخر گاج خلاصه داره 20 صفحه اونو بخون

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_ببین فک کنم تو فیزیکو از اولش شروع میکنی میزنی کلی تو سوالات وقت گیر فشارو دماگرما گیر میکنی من خودم داخلو 97 رو 51زدم دصد خوبی نیست ولی نه دما گرمارو زدم نه فشارو  رو دوتا سوال فیزیک اتمی هم نتونستم جواب بدم چون یادم رفته بودش ولی خوب اشتباهه محضه که منی که اونچنان قوی و سریع نیستم تو فیزیک این مبحثارو بزننم اسونن ولی خیلی وقت گیرن بنظرم اول بدو نوسانو صوتو ..اتمی و مغناظیسو کارانرژی و بزن بعد برو سراغ چیزایه دیگه از خط ویژه حرکت شناسی رو کار کنی تو سیسری کنکورا همشو میتونی جواب بدی تو یسریا یکی دوتاشو ولی حتی حرکت دینامیک هم ترجیح میدم به فشار و داگرما و چگالی و ساکنو .._

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _
> گفتم که سوالات خارج هر سال سخت تره از داخله نمیتونی با رتبه تخمین داخل بسنجی اونا اغلب چون زبانشون خوبه زبانشونو سخت تر میدن(اینو تو کتاب دوردنیا ما نوشته بودن اگه بخوای برم بگردم نشون بدم بهت)تو اختصاصیا هم حق استفاده از ماشین حساب دارن بخاطر همین سختر طرحش میکنن نمیتونی مقایسه کنی بعدا تو درصد فیزیکتو خط ویژه کار کنی فصلایه راحتو تا 30 میکشونیش حداقل خیلی رتبتو بهتر میکنه_


خداروشکر ....زبانم در حد 50 بزنم واقعا برام کافیه بقیه رو بالا میزنم جبران میشن (کلا آدم قانعی ام :Yahoo (77): )
ممنون.....خط ویژه پایه رو تا کنکور شبا انشاالله بخونم تمومش میکنم (پیش2 هم یذره میخونم) 
خیلییییی ممنون ازتون  :Y (592):  :Y (592):  :Y (592):  :Y (592):

----------


## liaa

ببین به نظرم روزی ۶ درس دینی بخون.. 
آیات رو حفظ کن حتما..
دینی حیفه واقعا کم بزنی ..
آزمون رو هم به نظرم حتما برو و طوری آزمون بده که انگار کنکوره.. 
بعضیا بعد از کنکور میگن کاش فقط ۱ هفته زمان میرفت عقب ..
تو آزمون فردا رو فکر کن کنکوره و خوشحال باش چون بعدش زمان یه هفته میره عقب  :Yahoo (1):  توی این یه هفته میتونی واقعا دینی و فیزیک و زبان رو بیاری بالا ..
حفضیات شیمی رو هم حتما یه دور سریع تو این یه هفته مرور کن ..
ایشالله که موفق میشی و به هدفت میرسی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام 
> درصدات ک خیلی خوبن
> ولی اینک آزمون رو بری یا نری رو نمیدونم
> چون این آزمون رو روحیت خیلی تاثیر داره 
> امیدوارم تصمیم درستی بگیری
> موفق باشی پزشک آینده


سلام 
خیلییییی ممنون  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591): 
دقیقا اگ برم یا خیلییی پر انرژی میشم یا دیگ کلا فاتحه الصلواتم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> برای دینی اخر گاج خلاصه داره 20 صفحه اونو بخون


فقط اون با لقمه آیات بخونم کافیه بنظرت واس درصد 60؟
چون میخواستم قبلا کل سفیرخرد رو بخونم ک نموداریه اما واقعا 40درس زیاده
خط ویژه و زیپ هم دارم

----------


## Maryam.mz

دوستی گفتن تو قلمچی مهم ترازه ! خیر عزیزم مهم درصده ، وقتی همه تقلب کنن ( یعنی عده ی زیادی :/ ) درصد رو هرچقدم بالا بزنی تراز میکشه پایین و نمیشه ن ب تراز و ن ب رتبه اعتماد کرد و مهم درصد حود شخص هست ( کاری هم به سختی یا اسونی درس نداریم ، اونی ک تقلب میکنه درصد و تراز خوبی میاره و درهرصورت تراز بقیه فاتحه اش خوانده می شود ).
شما دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (99): 
فردا آزمون نرو :Yahoo (23):  چهار ساعت سر جلسه میره کل فردا ت برای تحلیل ش میره و ممکنه خدایی نکرده ناراحت تر بشی :/
بمون خونه درس بخون  :Yahoo (1): 
هر کس مخالفه نقل نگیره الان تایم مخالفت و رو کم کنی نیست ب خدا  :Yahoo (23): 
ولی اگ نری میتونی به یکی دو درس فیزیک ت سر و سامون بدی  :Yahoo (1):  از پیش دو !
در کل که افریین به زیستت ماشاءالله ماشاءالله  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Rafolin403

زیست رو چجوری اینقد خوب میزنی؟

----------


## Mrya

واقعا نمیدونم به چه علت ولی کنکورای خارج خیلی سخت ترن :Yahoo (4): 
من خارج96دادم چندروز پیش کلا منهدم شدم  :Yahoo (4):  گفتم این چی بود هیچی نمیشم بعد97رو دادم دیدم خیلی خوب شدم :Yahoo (4):  الان میترسم 97خارج بزنم :Yahoo (105): 
ولی بنظرم برو..ترست هم بنظرم الکی میاد :Yahoo (4):  ینی ترست منطقی نیست چون درصدات خیلی خوبه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _ببین فک کنم تو فیزیکو از اولش شروع میکنی میزنی کلی تو سوالات وقت گیر فشارو دماگرما گیر میکنی من خودم داخلو 97 رو 51زدم دصد خوبی نیست ولی نه دما گرمارو زدم نه فشارو  رو دوتا سوال فیزیک اتمی هم نتونستم جواب بدم چون یادم رفته بودش ولی خوب اشتباهه محضه که منی که اونچنان قوی و سریع نیستم تو فیزیک این مبحثارو بزننم اسونن ولی خیلی وقت گیرن بنظرم اول بدو نوسانو صوتو ..اتمی و مغناظیسو کارانرژی و بزن بعد برو سراغ چیزایه دیگه از خط ویژه حرکت شناسی رو کار کنی تو سیسری کنکورا همشو میتونی جواب بدی تو یسریا یکی دوتاشو ولی حتی حرکت دینامیک هم ترجیح میدم به فشار و داگرما و چگالی و ساکنو .._


من الان توی اینا پایه درسی دارم:
اول (آینه و عدسی و شکست اینا) - سوم خازن مدار تا حد سوال متوسط - مغناطیس - حرکت شناسی بجز سقوط آزاد - نوسان و موج مکانیکی تا اون حدی ک شبیه نوسانه!!!!! - آزمایش یانگ در حد متوسط - کار انرژی در حدی ک با دینامیک پیشرفته قاطی نشه - تامام!!!!!
اما با صوت و فصل7و8 پیش آشنایی دارم اما در حد تست زدن نیس اصلا 
همینارو بخونم کامل کنم خوبه؟
قانون کامل گازها هم آسونه بلدمش
اما گرما خودش واقعا وقت نمیکنم چون من حدود نصف وقت فیزیکم میره واس شیمی و زیست

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_من زیستمو 80 میزدم تو انجمن شیبرینی پخش میکردم زیستت تو کنکور خیلی بیشتر از تو تخمینا کمکنت میکنه بعدا تو مگه از دانشگات انصراف دادی باز میدونی نهایتش تو کنکورنفر800هزار هم بشی پزشکیتو ادامه میدی همین واسه ارامشت خیلی خوبه فک کنم سال اول این حسو داشتی ولی من یکی احساس میکنم یا قبول مشم یا به باد میرم چون خودمم میشناسم سرجلسه ببینم نمیتونم حداقل 50 بزنم کلا نابود میشم جوری میخوره تو ذوقم که نگو همین 97 داخلی که زدم رسیاضیشو خراب کردم بعد زیستشو متوسط روبه پایین دادم بعد شیمیشم خراب کردم دیگه به فیزیک وجدانن میخواستم پاشم برم کلمو گذاشتم رو میز گفتم ازمایشی نیم ساعتم فیزکیو بزن بعد پاشو برو فقط_

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببین به نظرم روزی ۶ درس دینی بخون.. 
> آیات رو حفظ کن حتما..
> دینی حیفه واقعا کم بزنی ..
> آزمون رو هم به نظرم حتما برو و طوری آزمون بده که انگار کنکوره.. 
> بعضیا بعد از کنکور میگن کاش فقط ۱ هفته زمان میرفت عقب ..
> تو آزمون فردا رو فکر کن کنکوره و خوشحال باش چون بعدش زمان یه هفته میره عقب  توی این یه هفته میتونی واقعا دینی و فیزیک و زبان رو بیاری بالا ..
> حفضیات شیمی رو هم حتما یه دور سریع تو این یه هفته مرور کن ..
> ایشالله که موفق میشی و به هدفت میرسی


منم بعد 97 فقط میگفتم کاش یک هفته وقت بود یسری چیزارو میخونم مرور میکردم واقعا اون یکهفته میتونست برام یه دوران طلایی باشه 
چشم میرم حتما 
دینی واقعا بده البته مشکل از منه ک نخوندمش کلا امسال تمزکرم روی زیست و یکمم ریاضی بود و شیمی در حد مرور
این یک هفته شبا هم شده بیدار میمونم (چون روز خیلیی گرمه بازدهم کمه) و اینارو میخونم تموم کنم
ممنوننن و انشاالله همچنین

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


من الان توی اینا پایه درسی دارم:
اول (آینه و عدسی و شکست اینا) - سوم خازن مدار تا حد سوال متوسط - مغناطیس - حرکت شناسی بجز سقوط آزاد - نوسان و موج مکانیکی تا اون حدی ک شبیه نوسانه!!!!! - آزمایش یانگ در حد متوسط - کار انرژی در حدی ک با دینامیک پیشرفته قاطی نشه - تامام!!!!!
اما با صوت و فصل7و8 پیش آشنایی دارم اما در حد تست زدن نیس اصلا 
همینارو بخونم کامل کنم خوبه؟
قانون کامل گازها هم آسونه بلدمش
اما گرما خودش واقعا وقت نمیکنم چون من حدود نصف وقت فیزیکم میره واس شیمی و زیست


بنظرم همینارو از رو خط ویژه یا هرمنبعه جمعبندی جمعش کنی کافیه تو همین سایت یکی تستایه طبقه بندی کنکوره 12سال اخیرو گذاشته بود واسه نظام قدیم خوب بود حتی اگه خط ویژه هم نداری همین تستایه کنکورو دانلود کن کار کن  کافیه واسه درصد متوسط_

----------


## amir.t34

اینایی که فقط درس خوندن و تست زدن رتبه زیر هزار نمیارن
طرف فوق لیسانس شیمی داره اما پنج تا غلط میزنه شیمی رو. تو قلم چی دیدم ....
این وقتی که بچه ها میزارن رو تست های زیاد زدن . بزارن رو درک کردن درس .فکر نکنم زیر هشتاد بزنن... 
مطمئنم دیدید کساییو که تو یه درس المپیادی هستن .نمیگم کشوری ..مثلا در حد استانی.اون درس میشه پر بازده ترین و بهترین درسش تو کنکور...
رتبه یک تجربی سال96 میگفت من المپیاد جهانی ریاضی شرکت کردم .... بعد چهار خط پایین تر گفتش کتاب آبی قلمچی هم خوندم.... (مقایسشون مثل دوچرخه و بوگاتی هست)
امیدوارم شما هم موفق بشی دوست عزیز . قلمچی فقط یه آزمون بی اعتباره ... استرس نداشته باش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> زیست رو چجوری اینقد خوب میزنی؟


زیستم خوبه چون هیچوقت حفظش نکردم حتی مطالب حفظی رو سعی کردم بفهمم چون واقعا حفظیاتم ضعیفه 
توی سال های پایه درسنامه خیلی سبز میخوندم تست اصلا نمیزدم توی بهر کنکور نبودم اما میفهمیدم مطالبو و اصلش همینه واقعا 
زیست مشکل اصلی خیلیا کنار نیومدن با متن کتابدرسیه یعنی به دلشون نمیشینه نمیفهمنش یا بنظرشون گنگه 
اما من انقد متن رو خوندم ک راحت باهاش کنار میام و همین کتاب درسی رو میخونم همه چی اوکی میشه برام 
خط ویژه هم بنظرم عالیه 
زیست رو مثلا میخونم گوارشو خودمو تصورم میکنم ک جلوم وایستادم کل درسو روی خودم پیاده میکنم انگار یه آدم رو تشریح کنییا مثلا من حافظه ی تصویری نسبتا خوبی دارم بخاطر این تصورا عکسارو کامل تحلیل میکنم
+ با کتابدرسی نمیجنگم!!!!! میام اینجا میبینم میگن واس اینجا کتاب درسی غلط گفته یا بزور میخوان از یه چی تحلیل کنن بابا خب کتابدرسی گفته اینه یعنی اینه چرا باید وقتی تست قراره ازین مطرح بشه بزور گف نه من عقیده ام یچیز دیگه اس (من قبلا دنبال اینکارا بودم سر کنکور اولم واس همین قاطی میکردم کدومو کتابدرسی گفته اما الان راحتم) مثلا کتابدرسی میگه گیاهان سی4 تنفس سلولی ندراه چون غلبه کرده چرا بزور بخوایم بگیم نه داره اما میزانش خیلیی کمه ک سر کنکور تست بیاد نداره غلط در نظر بگیریمش)

----------


## Neo.Healer

> واقعا نمیدونم به چه علت ولی کنکورای خارج خیلی سخت ترن
> من خارج96دادم چندروز پیش کلا منهدم شدم  گفتم این چی بود هیچی نمیشم بعد97رو دادم دیدم خیلی خوب شدم الان میترسم 97خارج بزنم
> ولی بنظرم برو..ترست هم بنظرم الکی میاد ینی ترست منطقی نیست چون درصدات خیلی خوبه


درصدام خوبه اگ هدفم صرفا پزشکی بود الان ذوقمرگ بودم اما با اینا نمیشه سراسری آورد مشکلم اینه!
بنظرم کاش 97 خارجو کنکوری نزنی فقط تحلیل کنی چون حداقل منو خیلیی ناامید کرد تا کنکورم زمان کمی مونده یا بیای درست بشی (من دیروز آزمون دادم تا الان حالم گرفته اس ا اینک کلی بهم انگیزه دادن دیروز!) کنکورم رسیده و رفته تموم شده 
آره همیشه یکم سختت تره اما مشکل اینجاس ک مثلا میگن کنکور 96 خارج شبیه 97 داخل میشه 
و یعنی کنکور 97 خارج شبیه 98 داخل میشه :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## naazanin

> دوستی گفتن تو قلمچی مهم ترازه ! خیر عزیزم مهم درصده ، وقتی همه تقلب کنن ( یعنی عده ی زیادی :/ ) درصد رو هرچقدم بالا بزنی تراز میکشه پایین و نمیشه ن ب تراز و ن ب رتبه اعتماد کرد و مهم درصد حود شخص هست ( کاری هم به سختی یا اسونی درس نداریم ، اونی ک تقلب میکنه درصد و تراز خوبی میاره و درهرصورت تراز بقیه فاتحه اش خوانده می شود ).
> شما دوست عزیز 
> فردا آزمون نرو چهار ساعت سر جلسه میره کل فردا ت برای تحلیل ش میره و ممکنه خدایی نکرده ناراحت تر بشی :/
> بمون خونه درس بخون 
> هر کس مخالفه نقل نگیره الان تایم مخالفت و رو کم کنی نیست ب خدا 
> ولی اگ نری میتونی به یکی دو درس فیزیک ت سر و سامون بدی  از پیش دو !
> در کل که افریین به زیستت ماشاءالله ماشاءالله


ببین تراز نسبت تو رو به اطرافیان نشون میده( همینم برای کنکور مهمه ) ، مثلا زیست خیلی سخت باشه و درصد کمی بزنی ولی ببینی ترازت بالاست خودش انگیزه ست دیگه!
من قلم چی تا حالا نرفتم، ولی اگه واقعا تقلب انقد توش زیاده که تراز قاابل اطمینان نیست حرف شما درسته.
بهر حال استارتر عزیز اگه آزمونو میری هم با درصدای آزمونت تخمین رتبه ی کنکور نزن ترجیحا.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _من زیستمو 80 میزدم تو انجمن شیبرینی پخش میکردم زیستت تو کنکور خیلی بیشتر از تو تخمینا کمکنت میکنه بعدا تو مگه از دانشگات انصراف دادی باز میدونی نهایتش تو کنکورنفر800هزار هم بشی پزشکیتو ادامه میدی همین واسه ارامشت خیلی خوبه فک کنم سال اول این حسو داشتی ولی من یکی احساس میکنم یا قبول مشم یا به باد میرم چون خودمم میشناسم سرجلسه ببینم نمیتونم حداقل 50 بزنم کلا نابود میشم جوری میخوره تو ذوقم که نگو همین 97 داخلی که زدم رسیاضیشو خراب کردم بعد زیستشو متوسط روبه پایین دادم بعد شیمیشم خراب کردم دیگه به فیزیک وجدانن میخواستم پاشم برم کلمو گذاشتم رو میز گفتم ازمایشی نیم ساعتم فیزکیو بزن بعد پاشو برو فقط_


منم قصد شیرینی پخش کردن داشتم ک بقیه درصدا لطف کردن حالمو گرفتن 
نه انصراف ندادم مرخصی ام اما خب با شهریه اش کمی تا قسمتی مشکل دارم!!!! یعنی خب با این وضع اقتصادی واقعا فشار میفته روی خانواده ام و مجبور میشن تا حدی از سرمایه کل زندگیشون جمع کردن صرف من کنن ( از یه خانوده متوسط فرهنگی ام)
دقیقا من هروقت شیمی رو خراب کنم یعنی فاتحه ی فیزیکم خونده میشه  :Yahoo (21): 
و هر وقت عربی بد بزنم دینی هم بد میشه :Yahoo (21):  بعدیش هم ک زبانه اصولا بده نیازی به روحیه من نداره :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Mrya

> درصدام خوبه اگ هدفم صرفا پزشکی بود الان ذوقمرگ بودم اما با اینا نمیشه سراسری آورد مشکلم اینه!
> بنظرم کاش 97 خارجو کنکوری نزنی فقط تحلیل کنی چون حداقل منو خیلیی ناامید کرد تا کنکورم زمان کمی مونده یا بیای درست بشی (من دیروز آزمون دادم تا الان حالم گرفته اس ا اینک کلی بهم انگیزه دادن دیروز!) کنکورم رسیده و رفته تموم شده 
> آره همیشه یکم سختت تره اما مشکل اینجاس ک مثلا میگن کنکور 96 خارج شبیه 97 داخل میشه 
> و یعنی کنکور 97 خارج شبیه 98 داخل میشه


نههه نگو ایشالا شبیه نمیشه :Yahoo (21):  چته استرس میندازی جونمون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## pourya78

> درصدام خوبه اگ هدفم صرفا پزشکی بود الان ذوقمرگ بودم اما با اینا نمیشه سراسری آورد مشکلم اینه!
> بنظرم کاش 97 خارجو کنکوری نزنی فقط تحلیل کنی چون حداقل منو خیلیی ناامید کرد تا کنکورم زمان کمی مونده یا بیای درست بشی (من دیروز آزمون دادم تا الان حالم گرفته اس ا اینک کلی بهم انگیزه دادن دیروز!) کنکورم رسیده و رفته تموم شده 
> آره همیشه یکم سختت تره اما مشکل اینجاس ک مثلا میگن کنکور 96 خارج شبیه 97 داخل میشه 
> و یعنی کنکور 97 خارج شبیه 98 داخل میشه


خدایی خوب زدی درصدا رو استرس چی داری!!!!

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اصلا منطق پشت زدن این تاپیک(و تاپیک های مشابه قبلیت ) و سوالاتی که توش شده رو درک نمیکنم !
> به قول امام کبیر که چِـــه ؟
> بعد دو تا کنکور و این کنکور که کنکور سومت میشه هدف ازمون های سه روز یکبار و ازمون یه هفته قبل قلم چی در این حد کج فهمیده باشی واقعا عجیبه و جای هیچ توضیحی نمیگذاره 
> کاظم شدیدا مافیای کنکوره و برای اینکه تو هر چیزی مافیا بشی باید شدیدا توش وارد باشی .در مورد دو موضوع بالا یعنی سه روز یکبار که چرا باید کار کنی  و ازمون اخر تو سایت کانون توضیح هست بخون اگه متوجه نشدی نرو ازمون این هفته  و همچنان به تکرار نتیجه 97 خارج تو کنکور هفته دیگه فکر کن


منطقم اینک نمیتونم توی خانواده به کسی اینارو بگم و درددل کنم چون جلوم شدیدا گارد دارن ک مثلا الان تو باید همه ی درصدا 100 بزنی پس فلانی چطوری تونست (حالا این فلانی کنکور 95 داده ک درصدا خیلی پایینتر الان بود) و.... 
سر همین خب آدم نیاز داره با یعده حرف بزنه (منظورم بیشتر از یکی دو نفره) برای انگزه شاید توبیخ و ادامه دادن بخصوص من ک کلا سه سال از زندگیمو عقب افتادم و .... 
نمیدونم پشت کنکور بودی هستی یا نه + نمیدونم پشت کنکور اگ هستی مدل منزوی و اینک بقیه انتظار داشته باشن از 24 ساعت 28 ساعت پای درس باشی و درصدات کمتر 90نشه هستی یا نه اما این دوتا فشارا انتظار کنار هم بذاری میشه وضع من
قصدم مظلوم نمایی نیستا نه اصلا...نخوندم سال اول دارم تقاصشو پس میدم فقط علت اصلی تاپیکامو گفتم

----------


## naazanin

راستی سوالات خارج از کشور مگه شبیه کنکور داخل نیست؟
خیلی سوالا ایده شون همونه.
اگه خارج 97 خیلی متفاوت از داخل بوده من اونم بزنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نههه نگو ایشالا شبیه نمیشه چته استرس میندازی جونمون


واقعا این حرفو از مشاورا یا معلمای کنکوری نشنیدی؟
ک کنکور هر سال تا یه حدی شبیه خارج کشور سال قبلشه؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> خدایی خوب زدی درصدا رو استرس چی داری!!!!


استرس اینک باید رتبه ی منطقه ام زیر 1800 باشه واس پزشکی سراسری 
و اینا تخمین داده 3500-4000 باز کمتر میشه دیگ 2500 و باز بدردم نمیخوره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> راستی سوالات خارج از کشور مگه شبیه کنکور داخل نیست؟
> خیلی سوالا ایده شون همونه.
> اگه خارج 97 خیلی متفاوت از داخل بوده من اونم بزنم


من کنکورارو تحلیل نمیکنم میدونمم کارم اشتباهه اما بخاطر شباهت ک درصدام فیک نشه نگداشتم باهم تحلیلشون کنم
اما در کل ادبیات ک زیاد شبیه نبود 
عربی شبیه نبود دینی نبود زبان نمیدون
ریاضی زیاد شبیه نبود بجز انتگرالش و مشتق 
زیست فقط شاید 10تا سوالش شبیه باشه 
فیزیک باز نمیدونم
شیمی شاید 7-8 تا شبیهش بود نه بیشتر

----------


## Mrya

> واقعا این حرفو از مشاورا یا معلمای کنکوری نشنیدی؟
> ک کنکور هر سال تا یه حدی شبیه خارج کشور سال قبلشه؟


نه بخاطر اینکه  تو سوالای خودمون همچین چیزی ندیدم شاید تجربیا اینجورن:/  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sadaf122

من فقط شيميشو زدم خيلي سخت بود :Yahoo (21): 
ديروز شيمي ٩٧ داخل رياضيو زدم ٥٨ درصد
امروز ٩٧ خارج تجربيو زدم ٣٦ درصد :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> من فقط شيميشو زدم خيلي سخت بود
> ديروز شيمي ٩٧ داخل رياضيو زدم ٥٨ درصد
> امروز ٩٧ خارج تجربيو زدم ٣٦ درصد


کاش چند نفر دیگه ام درصداشون بگن بلکه مشخص بشه واقعا مشکل از ماس یا سوالا زیادی سخت بودن چون من شیمی 97 داخل تاپیک زدم اما دقیق یادم نمیاد الان حدودا 60 میزنم یکم بالاتر اما اینبار 57

----------


## Neo.Healer

> موضوع اینجاست که اصلا نیازی به درد و دل و حرف زدن در مورد این موضوع ها با کسی نیست .ببین موضوع ساده است ولی همه و نه تنها تو دارن راه سختتر رو برمیدارن .
> هدف ازمون سه روز یکبار جمع بندیه و ازمون هفته اخر قلم چی هم یه سه روز یکبار بصورت رسمیه .همه حرص درصد رو دارن تو ازمون ها چون در نهایت باهاش سنجیده میشن ولی اگه یبار اون متن توضیح ازمون سه روز یکبار رو بخونی میفهمی که اصلا هدف درصد گیری نیست خود متن با این لحن میگه که هدف جمع بندی و پیدا کردن حفره های درسی است که در طول سال فراموش شدن اونم بصورت سریع و اصولیه .ساده است ولی رعایت نمیشه 
> در مورد فشار هم باید به این موضوع اشاره کنم که شرایط ایده ال آرزوته که تو اون شرایط ایده ال درس نمیخونی . انتظار داشتن و زیر فشار گذاشتنت که بیشتر درس بخونی شاید با تکرار اذیت کننده  باشه بخاطر اون تخس بودن هایی که خیلی هامون تو این سن داریم که من خودم میدونم! ولی این نشون میده باهات همسو هستن و دارن زیر فشارت میگذارن که بیشتر بخونی .اینکه دغدغه دارن برات .....
> اگه صحبت از درک کردن باشه  با این شرایط که از عرش به فرش رسیدم از هر نظر درسی و روحی و جسمی اونم بخاطر شرایطی روحی که ایجاد کردن و خودشون هم میدونن ولی بخاطر اینکه دغدغه اصلیشون نیست و نه تنها  تلاش نکردن که دست بردارن و هر روز اوضاع رو بدتر کردن و من اگه بخوام به جایی برسم علاوه بر مشکلات و فشار ها شدیدی که خود کنکور داره باید با اونا هم بجنگم که میکسشون کنار هم واقعا از اون ماموریت هایی که کمتر از انگشتان یه ادم تو تاریخ کنکور انجام شده حتما  شرایط  تو رو درک میکنم و با وجود این درک از ذهنیتی که داری دارم انتقاد میکنم


راستش هدف من بیشتر درصد بود تا تحلیل 
حتی گفتم ک کلا هیچکدوم تحلیل نکردم (تا درصدای آزمونای بعدی کاذب نشه بخاطر شباهت و الان درس به درس همش باهم تحلیل میکنم)
اما سخته ...میفهمم ک خیرمو میخوان ولی بازم سخته....وای فقط فکر میکنم هفته دیگ نه بعدش کنکور تمومه باورم نمیشه ک قراره این وضع تموم شه بالاخره...چطور تموم شدنش هم مهمه!
انشاالله ک همگی امسال به چیزی ک دلمون میخواد برسیم و دیگ واقعا تموم شه بره

----------


## Maryam.mz

> ببین تراز نسبت تو رو به اطرافیان نشون میده( همینم برای کنکور مهمه ) ، مثلا زیست خیلی سخت باشه و درصد کمی بزنی ولی ببینی ترازت بالاست خودش انگیزه ست دیگه!
> من قلم چی تا حالا نرفتم، ولی اگه واقعا تقلب انقد توش زیاده که تراز قاابل اطمینان نیست حرف شما درسته.
> بهر حال استارتر عزیز اگه آزمونو میری هم با درصدای آزمونت تخمین رتبه ی کنکور نزن ترجیحا.


ده ها و شایدم صد ها چنل هست که سوالا رو لو میدن با پاسخخخ  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
بعضیاشون ده کا ممبر دارن :/ 
اگ اینطور نبود واقعا تراز قابل اطمینان ترین چیز می شد

----------


## pourya78

> کاش چند نفر دیگه ام درصداشون بگن بلکه مشخص بشه واقعا مشکل از ماس یا سوالا زیادی سخت بودن چون من شیمی 97 داخل تاپیک زدم اما دقیق یادم نمیاد الان حدودا 60 میزنم یکم بالاتر اما اینبار 57


منم ۵۵ زدم شیمی ۹۷ خارجو

----------


## bbehzad

سلام.اگر درصدات این بوده باید گفت درشرایطی کاملا مشابه کنکور بوده.خارج 97 رو تا حالا ندیده بودی و سوالات هم که کنکور بوده پس استاندارد.بوده.مشکل فیزیکت یه ساله باهات هست و اکی نکردی.بهتره سریعا 4فصل اخر پیش و دوفصل اخر سوم و اینه و عدسیو بخونی وسر کنکور اول فقط به اینا جواب بدی.احتمال داره ازمون زدنت اشتباه باشه چون معلومه پایه درسیت قویه .ممکنه سرجلسه تحمل اینکه از سوالات سخت رد بشیو نداری مخصوصا تو درسایی که قوی هستی.سعی کن تو عمومیا زمانای نقصانی رو رعایت کنی حتما.تو اختصاصی لازم نیست چون گیج میکنه ادمو.تو اختصاصی بعد عمومی شیمی رو بزن مسایلش بزار بمونه برو 25 تا زیست بزن مسایلدشیمیو بزن برگرد 25 تای بعدی زیست.بچه ها تو زیست حواستون باشه خیلیا نمیدونن 50تا تست چون خیلی زیاده ممکنه از تست 20 به بعد ذهن خسته بشه درصد اشتباهاتتون بالا بره.موفق باشی.

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Maryam.mz


ده ها و شایدم صد ها چنل هست که سوالا رو لو میدن با پاسخخخ 
بعضیاشون ده کا ممبر دارن :/ 
اگ اینطور نبود واقعا تراز قابل اطمینان ترین چیز می شد


بنظرت همونجوری که الان میگن تراز بالای 6500شانس قبولی پزشکیش بالاس اگه تقلب نمیشد نمیگفتتن تراز بالای 7000شانس بالای پزشکیه(حالا ترازایی که گفتم مهم نیست مهم اینه مفهومو رسونده باشم حتی رتبش هممعقوله نسبت به سنجش تو رتبه هم میتونی بگی همونقدر که تقلب زیاد میکنن قراره سهمیه ای زیاد بشه_

----------


## ali13791379

> من 97 داخل رو فقط یکبار یکسال پیش دیدم سر جلسه ک خب طبعا یادم رفته بود کلا امااااااا اون خیلییی بهتر بود
> خارج خیلیی افتضاح ترههه



ولی کلا خارج سخت تر بود

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام.اگر درصدات این بوده باید گفت درشرایطی کاملا مشابه کنکور بوده.خارج 97 رو تا حالا ندیده بودی و سوالات هم که کنکور بوده پس استاندارد.بوده.مشکل فیزیکت یه ساله باهات هست و اکی نکردی.بهتره سریعا 4فصل اخر پیش و دوفصل اخر سوم و اینه و عدسیو بخونی وسر کنکور اول فقط به اینا جواب بدی.احتمال داره ازمون زدنت اشتباه باشه چون معلومه پایه درسیت قویه .ممکنه سرجلسه تحمل اینکه از سوالات سخت رد بشیو نداری مخصوصا تو درسایی که قوی هستی.سعی کن تو عمومیا زمانای نقصانی رو رعایت کنی حتما.تو اختصاصی لازم نیست چون گیج میکنه ادمو.تو اختصاصی بعد عمومی شیمی رو بزن مسایلش بزار بمونه برو 25 تا زیست بزن مسایلدشیمیو بزن برگرد 25 تای بعدی زیست.بچه ها تو زیست حواستون باشه خیلیا نمیدونن 50تا تست چون خیلی زیاده ممکنه از تست 20 به بعد ذهن خسته بشه درصد اشتباهاتتون بالا بره.موفق باشی.


شرایط ندیدن سوالا کاملا مث کنکور و استاندارد بود حتی رفت آمد مراقب و سروصدای طبیعی 
فقط سوالا شیمی و ادبیات سخت بودن.بقیه هم از داخل باز سختتر بودن کلا 1 الی 2 سطح بالاتر بودن
توی ترتیب دروس مشکلی ندارم بجز اینک شیمی رو قبل فیزیک میزنم و چطوری زدنش خیلی تاثیر میذاره روی فیزیک
 فیزیک یسری چیزا اوایل خوندم ک مرور نکردم الان فقط رین حد ک آشنان برام + بعد یه مدتی هم نخوندم از سر تنبلی و... ک باز اینمدلی شد
فیزیک شبا وقت میذارم مرور میکنم شرایطم یذره درست بشه

----------


## ali13791379

حالا من فردا داخل رو باید بزنم میام اینجا میگم ببینم چطور میزنم :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## bbehzad

> _
> بنظرت همونجوری که الان میگن تراز بالای 6500شانس قبولی پزشکیش بالاس اگه تقلب نمیشد نمیگفتتن تراز بالای 7000شانس بالای پزشکیه(حالا ترازایی که گفتم مهم نیست مهم اینه مفهومو رسونده باشم حتی رتبش هممعقوله نسبت به سنجش تو رتبه هم میتونی بگی همونقدر که تقلب زیاد میکنن قراره سهمیه ای زیاد بشه_


تقلب باعث میشه سوالات چه سخت بشه چه اسون تو نمیتونی حقتو ببینی.مثلا 94 زیست 58 تراز فوق العاده میداد.ولی الان قلم چی زیستو سخت میده ت. 40 میزنی.عالیه اما ترازت میشه 6200.اینه که تقلب دید درستی نمیده.

----------


## bbehzad

نکته جالبتر اینکه کنکور 97 خیلی سختر از 95 و96 بود ولی رتبه چرتشد.یا بچه ها خفن شدن یا تقلب شد.قطعا تقلب شد ولی بچه ها هم قوی شدن.یه پیش بینی من کنم.امسال کنکور خیلی سخت میشه.چون هروقت سوالا اسون میشه دکتر خدایی یه اشاراتی میکنه.امسالدچیزی نگفت.غافلگیر نشید وبدونید اگه تقلب نشع کنکور سخت خیلی بهتره.

----------


## Ngizz

منم دیروز زدم 97 خارج جز زیست که زدم 70 بقیش دیدنی بود  :Yahoo (20):  تا الان هم به جز فیزیک بقیشو تحلیل کردم ریاضی سبک بعضی چیزا عوض شده مثلا کاربرد سوال نمودارش چی بود یا پیش یک شیمی که از پارسال عقده بازی در آوردن یادمه معلم شیمی ما میگف پیش یک خیلی آسونه بعد کل تابستون رفت اسید و باز و الکتروشیمی درس داد و من در نهایت کنکور 97 یه سوال از پیش یک جواب ندادم، شیمی دوم 97 داخل به نسبت راحتتر بود ولی فیزیک منم مثه تو ضعیفم کنکورم پارسال حدودای خودت زدم  :Yahoo (76): ولی امسال بیشتر خوندمش دو سه تا سوالو دیروز اشتباه محاسباتی داشتم متاسفانه( مشکل همیشگیم)ولی در کل به نظرم سخت بود، حتی عدسیش برام سخت بود عمومی ها عربیش از داخل سختتر بود من داخل زدم 78 ولی دیروز 62 زدم دینی هم نگم بهتره مثه خودت زدم به نظرم امسال ریاضی و فیزیک سبک سوالا عوض شه مخصوصا ریاضی، لعنتی یه هوپیتال میخواست من یادم نمی اومد پارسال که معلم ریاضیم درسش داد گفتم برو عامو کی اینو میده تو کنکور :Yahoo (117):  در کل میتونم بگم خدا رحم کنه

----------


## mohadeseh-77

تو میتونی  :Yahoo (1):  این یک هفته رو هم تا میتونی مرور کن. و به خدا توکل کن . انشاالا اون چیزی میشه که همیشه دوست داشتی . منم مشکلم دینی +فیزیک و همینطور زمین که اساسی ترینشون هست و برای زیرگروه ۲ نیازش دارم . موفق باشی عزیزم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> منم دیروز زدم 97 خارج جز زیست که زدم 70 بقیش دیدنی بود  تا الان هم به جز فیزیک بقیشو تحلیل کردم ریاضی سبک بعضی چیزا عوض شده مثلا کاربرد سوال نمودارش چی بود یا پیش یک شیمی که از پارسال عقده بازی در آوردن یادمه معلم شیمی ما میگف پیش یک خیلی آسونه بعد کل تابستون رفت اسید و باز و الکتروشیمی درس داد و من در نهایت کنکور 97 یه سوال از پیش یک جواب ندادم، شیمی دوم 97 داخل به نسبت راحتتر بود ولی فیزیک منم مثه تو ضعیفم کنکورم پارسال حدودای خودت زدم ولی امسال بیشتر خوندمش دو سه تا سوالو دیروز اشتباه محاسباتی داشتم متاسفانه( مشکل همیشگیم)ولی در کل به نظرم سخت بود، حتی عدسیش برام سخت بود عمومی ها عربیش از داخل سختتر بود من داخل زدم 78 ولی دیروز 62 زدم دینی هم نگم بهتره مثه خودت زدم به نظرم امسال ریاضی و فیزیک سبک سوالا عوض شه مخصوصا ریاضی، لعنتی یه هوپیتال میخواست من یادم نمی اومد پارسال که معلم ریاضیم درسش داد گفتم برو عامو کی اینو میده تو کنکور در کل میتونم بگم خدا رحم کنه


پس خداروشکر مشکل از من نبوده...گویا واقعا سخته و یمدل خاصیه 
شیمی پیش1 واقعا آسونه اما اینا 2سوالشو یجوری میدن ک از سطح المپیادم بالاتره و فقط باید خوند رد شد :Yahoo (77): 
کاش 98 شبیه داخل 97 باشه یا 95 یا 94....کلا شبیه 97 خارج نباشه ک خیلیی بده

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تو میتونی  این یک هفته رو هم تا میتونی مرور کن. و به خدا توکل کن . انشاالا اون چیزی میشه که همیشه دوست داشتی . منم مشکلم دینی +فیزیک و همینطور زمین که اساسی ترینشون هست و برای زیرگروه ۲ نیازش دارم . موفق باشی عزیزم


واس زمین فصل 1و2و3 سوم با و فصل آخر1پیش خیلی آسونن اگ در حد 20 اینا میخوای همینا با یکی دو فصل دیگ بخونی حله 
انشاالله ک همگی موفق بشیم

----------


## Mr_nobody1994

سلام دوستان اگه کسی ازمونای قلمچی امسال از تابستون رو داشت وقصد فروش یا هدیه دادن رو داشت لطفا بهم خبر بده ممنون

----------


## Narvan

من که میگم برو
درصدات که خوبه
فوقش اگه خوب نشد ازمونت نتیجشو نبین 
چیزی که از دست نمیدی

----------


## mnb1392

> کاش چند نفر دیگه ام درصداشون بگن بلکه مشخص بشه واقعا مشکل از ماس یا سوالا زیادی سخت بودن چون من شیمی 97 داخل تاپیک زدم اما دقیق یادم نمیاد الان حدودا 60 میزنم یکم بالاتر اما اینبار 57


منم زدم ولی یک هفته پیش 
تو اختصاصیا زیستش یکم ساده تر از داخل بود بنظرم
من داخل زیستش رو 51 زدم خارج 61 زدم
ریاضیش سخت تر بود بنظرم 
48 زدم من فیزیکش بنظرم مثل داخل بود شاید یکم اسون تر 
من 40 زدم 
شیمیش بنظرم تو یک سطح بودن داخل 54 زدم خارج 57 اینا بیست تا درست تهش موند 
عمومیا نمیتونم نظر بدم چون ضعیفم یه عربی و دینیم شصت زدم 
زبانم خوبه ها فکرش کن متن میتونم ترجمه کنم ولی وقتی سوالارو میخونم میمونم توش 
اما این یک هفته اینو فهمیدم ک اگه با ارامش جواب بدم کلی درصدام تغییر میکنه مثلا من زبان منحصرا 95 رو زدم با اینکه اصلا ندیده بودمش 
ولی چون ارامش ذهنی داشتم باعث شد 20 تا درست داشته باشم 
من ادبیاتمم ضعیفه یعنی فاجعه اس همش چهل اینا میزنم 
ولی الان سه روز دارم با ارامش تمام میزنم میبینم این کم زدنم بخاطر ترسمه 
باعث میشه نتونم از همخ تواناییم استفاده کنم 
تازه این با ارامش جواب دادنه باعث میشه ک زمان هم کم نیاری 
مشاورم بهم میگفت یکی از دلایل استرس و ترست اینکه وقتی میای ازمون میزنی کرنومتر میزنی هی هر یه تست نگاه میندازی بهش این باعث میشه ذهنت درگیر شه و تمرکزت از دست بدی
 هممون میدونیم نمیشه فشار و استرس کنکور رو رفع کرد ولی میشه کنترلش کرد 
اما اینکه جا زدی و اینا رو اصلا نمیتونم درک کنم یک هفته فرصت داری هنوز خب قرار نیست شما بیای همه 40 درس دینی رو بخونی 
بشین زرد عمومی بذار جلوت تستاش بزن کامل تحلیل کن درصدت کلی میاد بالا اگر اینکار نمیکنی بشین درسای مهم یا دور سریع بخون مثلا بحث معاد هر سال سوال داره کمم نداره ترکیبیم میاد ازش یا بحث امامت و عزت نفس خمس و زکات ک یه تست پای ثابت کنکور 
توبه و اینا هنوز وقت هست نباید خودتو ببازی ان شاء الله به هدفت میرسی

----------


## Zahra77

*سلام
درصداتو نظری ندارم 
قلمچی به هیچ عنوان نرو 
اصلا ابدا نرو !!!
یعنی داغون میشی 
نرو !*

----------


## genzo

والا من ازمون 97 داخل را جواب دادم درصد هام نسبت به پارسال خدا را شکر خیلی رشد داشت ولی 
متاسفانه فیزیک که نقطه قوتم بود تا اخرای زمانش سوال کمی جواب دادم و بهم ریختم ونتونستم ازمون را بقیش خوب جواب بدم و ازمون امروز گاج هم هینطور 


راهکاری به نظرتون هست برای کنترل استرس ؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> والا من ازمون 97 داخل را جواب دادم درصد هام نسبت به پارسال خدا را شکر خیلی رشد داشت ولی 
> متاسفانه فیزیک که نقطه قوتم بود تا اخرای زمانش سوال کمی جواب دادم و بهم ریختم ونتونستم ازمون را بقیش خوب جواب بدم و ازمون امروز گاج هم هینطور 
> 
> 
> راهکاری به نظرتون هست برای کنترل استرس ؟


97 داخل منم پیشرفت داشتم خیلی اما اینی ک گذاشتم خارجه :Yahoo (12): 
در مورد استرس آب خنک و یکم بیخیالی طی کردن واس من نسبتا جواب میده و اینک مثلا فکر کنم این کنکور اصلی نیس این مهم نیس اما چندمین طول میکشه تا خوب شم

----------


## Blue.moon

ببین جدای درصدات 
بنظرم تو ادمی با ظرفیت بالا هستی و بخون دیگه قشنگم بیخیال نتیجه
اما مگه خودت نگفتی سه ماه خوندی پردیس اوردی؟
یا به من دروغ گفتی...که بعیده
یا یادنیس نتیجتو
پس اگه دومیشه تاامیدی چرا؟؟؟

----------


## METTIX

سلام 
برو ازمونو ولی اصلا ترازش برات مهم نباشعه 
چون با پاسخ نامه لو رفته ازمون فردا 
و قطعا ترازا افت بدی داره

----------


## genzo

من اولا که ازمون گاج میرفتم خیلی با شور و هیجان ازمون جواب میدادم   و میرسیدم اخرش دیگه نمی کشیدم 


بعد عید یکم خوب شد و خیلی اروم ازمون جواب میدادم و خدا را شکر خیلی خوب بود 

فقط 2 تا کنکور اذیتم کرد یکی 94 داخل یکی این ازمون  97 داخل 

با این که بلد بودم ولی نتونستم جواب بدم 
یعنی نمیدونم چه کنم اگر یکی یه راه حل داره بگه  چون واقعا  یکم دارم بد کار می کنم

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ببین جدای درصدات 
> بنظرم تو ادمی با ظرفیت بالا هستی و بخون دیگه قشنگم بیخیال نتیجه
> اما مگه خودت نگفتی سه ماه خوندی پردیس اوردی؟
> یا به من دروغ گفتی...که بعیده
> یا یادنیس نتیجتو
> پس اگه دومیشه تاامیدی چرا؟؟؟


نه پارسال واقعا سه ماه ناپیوسته خوندم و رتبه 3400 آوردم
مشکل اینک امسالم در حد همون پارسال میارم اما من به رتبه زیر 1800 نیاز دارم واس هدفم وگرنه 2500 با 8000 یا بالاتر برام تاثیری نداره

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام 
> برو ازمونو ولی اصلا ترازش برات مهم نباشعه 
> چون با پاسخ نامه لو رفته ازمون فردا 
> و قطعا ترازا افت بدی داره


97 خارجو آزمون دادی؟

----------


## genzo

> سلام 
> برو ازمونو ولی اصلا ترازش برات مهم نباشعه 
> چون با پاسخ نامه لو رفته ازمون فردا 
> و قطعا ترازا افت بدی داره




مهدی درصدای ازمونت را میگی 97 داخل اگر یادت هست ؟

----------


## Bffensive

الان انتظار دارید چی بشنوید ؟؟؟؟؟

به درون خودتون مراجعه کنید.

من بهتون بگم برو یا نرو چه تفاوتی داره ؟؟؟؟

ببین رفتن چه کمکی بهت میکنه نرفتن چ کمکی

کنترل خودتون رو بگیرید تو دست خودتون.

چند بار به اینو گفتم. 

بذار اون نا امیدی درونت زجر کش بشه تا بتونه شکستت بده. نذار با خیال راحت یه هفته اب خوش از گلوش پایین بره.

دهنشو اسفالت کن. تا لحظه اخر بجنگ 

چقد مثال از جنگ تا لحظه اخر تو زندگیتون دیدید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

پس کم نیارید. 

کم نیارید. 

کم نیارید.

هرچند معتقدم کنکور اخر دنیا نیست.
اما حالا که تو مسیرید کم نیارید

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام 
> برو ازمونو ولی اصلا ترازش برات مهم نباشعه 
> چون با پاسخ نامه لو رفته ازمون فردا 
> و قطعا ترازا افت بدی داره


یعنی چی با پاسخ نامه لو رفته؟؟!! :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 
اینطوری که نمیشه...اصلا برا چی لو میره؟!
پس رفتن یا نرفتنش فرقی نداره البته نرفتن بهتره...کاش می تونستم نرم...مسخره است :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## genzo

> یعنی چی با پاسخ نامه لو رفته؟؟!!
> اینطوری که نمیشه...اصلا برا چی لو میره؟!
> پس رفتن یا نرفتنش فرقی نداره البته نرفتن بهتره...کاش می تونستم نرم...مسخره است





قلم چی را دقیقا لو میدن خب اینطوری که باید جمعه اماری کم بشه

----------


## Z_H..

> من اولا که ازمون گاج میرفتم خیلی با شور و هیجان ازمون جواب میدادم   و میرسیدم اخرش دیگه نمی کشیدم 
> 
> 
> بعد عید یکم خوب شد و خیلی اروم ازمون جواب میدادم و خدا را شکر خیلی خوب بود 
> 
> فقط 2 تا کنکور اذیتم کرد یکی 94 داخل یکی این ازمون  97 داخل 
> 
> با این که بلد بودم ولی نتونستم جواب بدم 
> یعنی نمیدونم چه کنم اگر یکی یه راه حل داره بگه  چون واقعا  یکم دارم بد کار می کنم


به نظرم دیگه از الان فقط ازمون جامع بزن .اگر کنکورها تموم شده شبیه ساز بزن مثل سنجش و قلمچی پارسال بعد تحلیل کن .اگر اگر کامل درس ها تمو م و مرور کردی روزی یه ازمون بزن و تا شب تحلیل و رفع اشکال کن .اینطوری دقت و سرعتت خیلی میره بالا

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_یه سوال داشتم فقط زیستو تو هیچکدوم از کنکورایی که زدم تستایه فصل تنفس سلولیمونو با فتوسنتزو نزدم چون هم توش ضعیف بودم هم مرورش نکرده بودم الان با وجوده وقت کم باقی مونده من یکشنبه زیستو مرورشو تموم میکنم درصدامم هم حدود 40_50درمیاد تو کنکورا بنظرت بشینم این فصلارو بخونم یا شروع کنم از اول تورق یا کنکورایی که نرسیدمو تو تایم زیست زیستشو بزنم برم اونجاها که بلدنیستمو مرور کنم یا کلا وقتشو بزارم منور بگیرم از خودم(خارج95 96 97)مونده با وجود سختی که خارجا دارن کلا فک میکنم هرکدومو کنکور بگیرم بخوره تو ذوقم دیگه کلا نتونم بخونم تا خوده کنکور._

----------


## Neo.Healer

> _یه سوال داشتم فقط زیستو تو هیچکدوم از کنکورایی که زدم تستایه فصل تنفس سلولیمونو با فتوسنتزو نزدم چون هم توش ضعیف بودم هم مرورش نکرده بودم الان با وجوده وقت کم باقی مونده من یکشنبه زیستو مرورشو تموم میکنم درصدامم هم حدود 40_50درمیاد تو کنکورا بنظرت بشینم این فصلارو بخونم یا شروع کنم از اول تورق یا کنکورایی که نرسیدمو تو تایم زیست زیستشو بزنم برم اونجاها که بلدنیستمو مرور کنم یا کلا وقتشو بزارم منور بگیرم از خودم(خارج95 96 97)مونده با وجود سختی که خارجا دارن کلا فک میکنم هرکدومو کنکور بگیرم بخوره تو ذوقم دیگه کلا نتونم بخونم تا خوده کنکور._


بنظرم بخون اما گیر نده به جزییات در حد کتابدرسی بلد باشی واقعا کافیه واس این فصل 
در مورد تورق سریع چون تازه مرورت تموم شه درون حد ضروری نیس بنظرم فقط فصل های خیلیی حفظی یه نگاهی بنداز اما بیشتر توجهت به سوالای کنکور باشه
واس خارج کشورا 95و96 خوب بودن میتونی آزمونی بدی اما 97 بهتره بدون آزمون دادنش تحلیل کنی

----------


## Gladiolus

> فقط اون با لقمه آیات بخونم کافیه بنظرت واس درصد 60؟
> چون میخواستم قبلا کل سفیرخرد رو بخونم ک نموداریه اما واقعا 40درس زیاده
> خط ویژه و زیپ هم دارم


آره بابا اگه سوالا خوب باشن بیشترم میشه 
من که فقط همونو میخونم با یه دور هم خود ایاتو جدا

----------


## Neo.Healer

به خانواده گفتم فردا آزمون نمیرم اول قبول کردن بعد گفتن برو ما قول میدیم نتیجه تو نگا نکنیم :Yahoo (21): 
منم دیدم من ک صبا همش خوابم!!!!!! پس برم دیگ اما سعی میکنم زیاد حساس نشم و امیدوارم کنکور خوبی باشه برام :Yahoo (110):

----------


## M.javaddd

حتماااا برو آزمون، ولی به دید مسابقه تدارکاتی بهش نگاه کن و بیا دونه دونه سوالاش رو تحلیل کن و بترکونه....نتیجه اصلا مهم نیست، ولی تحلیلش فوق العاده مهمه..

----------


## Neo.Healer

بچه ها میشه برام واقعا دعا کنید 
من درصدای هدفم واس کنکور 98 ایناس
ادبیات 70
عربی 85
دینی 65
زبان 48
زمین 5
ریاضی 65
زیست 85
فیزیک 30
شیمی 65
ک تخمینش هم میشه 1000-1500
خوبه برام البته بفرض یذره باز کنکور بدتر بشه بشه تا 1800 اوکیه و سراسری سنندج میارم همینم دوس دارم

----------


## 047

برین ازمون بدین بعدشم تحلیلش کنین همین رفتن و نشستن سر جلسه هم از هیچی بهتره

----------


## pourya78

> بچه ها میشه برام واقعا دعا کنید 
> من درصدای هدفم واس کنکور 98 ایناس
> ادبیات 70
> عربی 85
> دینی 65
> زبان 48
> زمین 5
> ریاضی 65
> زیست 85
> ...


آبجی شک نکن موفقی چون سختی یک سال بدبختی و دردسر رو دوباره تحمل کردی با وجود قبولیت . من بودم قطعا قطعا قطعا اگه جای تو بودم میرفتم......

----------


## amir.t34

ازمون فردا رو برو حتما
آمادگیت بیشتر میشه برای کنکور
چون زحمت کشیدی ..قطعا موفق میشی
هر چند سبک سوالای کنکور فرق داره یه مقدار

----------


## AynazZ

> بچه ها میشه برام واقعا دعا کنید 
> من درصدای هدفم واس کنکور 98 ایناس
> ادبیات 70
> عربی 85
> دینی 65
> زبان 48
> زمین 5
> ریاضی 65
> زیست 85
> ...


ما دعات میکنیم ایشالا بهترین کنکورت باشه 98.
ولی توعم یه قولی بده...اینکه دررررصد نساز برای خودت  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):   بابا بخدا همین حرکتت استرس میده بهت سر جلسه.

بهترینه خودت باش. تمام! 
موفقیت  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mohammad_al

> سلام
> کنکور 97 خارج رو زدم...این دیگ چیزی بود ک کاملا جدید بود چون بهرحال کتابام چاپ 96 بودن و کنکور خارج هم ک من ندیده بودم حتی پارسال اما درصدام افتضاح
> نمیدونم اون سخت بود یا من گند زدم 
> کلا الان حسم ناامیدیه (نگفتم درصدام زیر خط فقره فقط مشمل اینکه به درد هدف من نمیخوره)
> 
> ادبیات 67........باید میشد 75 اما دوتا قرابت غلط زدم دقیقا این دوتا قرابت یجوری بودن در سطح المپیاد...البته یکی رو اول درست زده بودم بعدا غلط زدم اما خب درستش هم بنظرم با منطق نمیخوند 
> 
> عربی 76......وای 3تا غلط دارم در حالیک عربی نقطه ی قوتمه و انتظار بالای 80 دارم مثلا مفعول مطلق به اون آسونی بخاطر سریع زدن اشتباه کردم 
> 
> ...


 برو ازمون بهتره که بری
تحلیل کن ازمون رو قطعا اشکالتتو برطرف می کنی این درصدا لزوما درصدای کنکورت نیست قطعا با شناختی که ازت داریم مطمنیم خیلی بهتر عمل می کنی 
 هنوز یه هفته مونده تا کنکور توی یه هفته می تونی خیلی از اشکالاتتو برطرف کنی از فرمولایی که یادت رفته تا بخشای حفظی درسا رو مرور کنی و درصداتو بالا بکشی

----------


## bbehzad

یه توصیه برادرانه کنم.ازمون فردا رو نرید.سوالارو دیدم الان سوالایی فوق غیر استاندارد دادن.انگار رقابت داشت سر اینکه کی سختتر سوال میده.روحیتونو داغون نکنید.

----------


## pourya78

> یه توصیه برادرانه کنم.ازمون فردا رو نرید.سوالارو دیدم الان سوالایی فوق غیر استاندارد دادن.انگار رقابت داشت سر اینکه کی سختتر سوال میده.روحیتونو داغون نکنید.


بابا ولمون کن من امیدم به ابن بود خودشون گفتن سوالارو اسون میدن اخرین ازمون

----------


## bbehzad

> بابا ولمون کن من امیدم به ابن بود خودشون گفتن سوالارو اسون میدن اخرین ازمون


نه داداش سخته سوالا.

----------


## bbehzad

سخت غیر استاندارد.

----------


## bbehzad

تف سنج چیست سوال فیزیکش

----------


## Neo.Healer

> تف سنج چیست سوال فیزیکش


درسته من فیزیک نمیخونم اما ما تف سنج نداریم ک :Yahoo (77):

----------


## bbehzad

> درسته من فیزیک نمیخونم اما ما تف سنج نداریم ک


من نمیدونم دارید یانه ولی قبلنا نبود شاید زمان ما نبود

----------


## pourya78

ولی رفتنش می ارزه نرم میخام بخابم بعدش من برا شرایط ازمون میرم

----------


## bbehzad

> ولی رفتنش می ارزه نرم میخام بخابم بعدش من برا شرایط ازمون میرم


یه هفته قبل ازمون این کارو نکن .گزینه 2 بزنید جامع

----------


## amir_95

سوالا لو رفته سخت هم که طرح کردن. هیچ جوری نمیصرفه بریم ازمون هیچ فایده ای نداره حتی ممکنه ناامید هم بشه ادم. 
میشینیم خونه کنکورمونو میزنیم خیلی هم بهتره :Yahoo (31):

----------


## baraneh

> درسته من فیزیک نمیخونم اما ما تف سنج نداریم ک


فیزیک 2 فصل گرما :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MehranWilson

واقعا نمیدونید تف سنج چیه  :Yahoo (76): 
یه لیوان اب . یه لیوان بزاق میزاری دو سر دستگاه رو میزاری داخلش بعد تشخیص میده کدوم بزاقه

----------


## shayan7992

ماز یه ازمون جامع برگزار کرد رایگان برا همه سوالات خوبی داشت ازش استفاده کنید

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
رنسانسی که تقریبا از سال 89در سولات فیزیک بوجود اومد نتیجه اش این بوده که تا الان سطح سوالات فیزیک بالابوده باشه وچیزی تحت عنوان فیزیک متوسط یا ساده وجوذ نداشته باشه.
امسال هم مطابق سالهای پیش سوالات فیزیک سطح بالا طراحی شدن و این برای داوطلب بسیار خوب هست که براحتی با زدن یک سوال بتونه تفاضل امتیاز بالاتری نسبت به رقبا کسب کنه ایصا با نزدنه سوال یا پایین زدن چیزی رو ازدست نده.
البت باوجود مسعوذی و کامیار و شیروانی طراح ازشما انتظار بالاتر بودن سطح نسبت بع دهسال گذشته رو از شما داره.
با این تفاسیر
کنکور خارج وداخل همسنگ وهم تراز هستند اینکه دانش اموز بگه تفاوت دارن یا خیر دلیلی بروجود تفاوت نیست ومتاسفانه اینترنت پراز داده های کذب واحساسی هست
سوالات امسال تقریبا همسطح سوالات 93ایضا سال گذشته هست.
دلیلی هم که بر بی اعتباری ازمون قلمچی وارد هست استفاده گسترده از سوالات تکراری نظیز ازمون غیر حضوری و سالهای ثبل وایضا سوالات گواه هست که کنکور از این سوالات خایب هست دوما تقلبات ناجور ک امار غلطی بع داوطلب تزریق میکند.
شما کاری که در حال حاضر از دستت برمیاد این هست که باوجود شاهین های اسمان پرهاتو بازکنی و بی هیچ بیمی پرواز کنی.از نتیجه حاصله هم راضی باشی چراکه دانشگاه فقط کنکور نیست.دیر نخواهد بود که ازمونهای ترم شروع بشن واگر سطح شما از سطح دانشجوهایدیگ پایینتر باشه(بقولی شانسی پذیرفته شید)ضرر اصلی رو اونجا خواهید کرد.
با ارزوی موفقیت

----------


## AynazZ

> تف سنج چیست سوال فیزیکش



براى	اندازه	گیرى	ٔدماهـایى	کــه	بیشتر	از	گستره   ترموکوپل	قرار	دارند،	از	وسیلهاى	به	نام	تف	سن	نورى	استفاده	مىشود.
ص 118 کتاب دوم( مطالعه ازاد) این حجم از غیر استانداردی بی سابقه س :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط pourya78


بابا ولمون کن من امیدم به ابن بود خودشون گفتن سوالارو اسون میدن اخرین ازمون


یارو شیصد شده بود تو قلم اختصاصیاشو 50 تا 60 زده بود قشنگ میانگین کنکورش 10تا15 درصد تو هردرس بالاتر بود تو قلم چی هم گذاشته مصاحبه رفو نه فقط اون کلا ازمون قلمچی درصدش از کنکورتون پایین تر میشه من خودم پینهاد میکنم برید اگه دیدید خوب ندادید کارنامو نبینید خودم به شخصهع فردا نمیرم چون تمام خارج از کشورام مونده مگرنه صدرصد میرفتم شما که کنکورارو کار کردیدو وضعتون بهتره خیلی میتونه ازمون واستون مفید باشه سختی سوالات قلم چی هرساله خواهرم تو ازمون  جامع اخر قلم ریاضی 27 فیزیکو44زیست54فیزیکو 44زبانو51عربی رو32دینی68زبانو 84زده بود همه درساش تو کنکور بالاتر رفت هیچ درس زیر 50ای نداشت تو  رتبشهم دقیقا عین رتبه دوتا جامع اخر قلم چی شد_

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

البته تف سنج نظام جدید تو متن هست
(با توجه به تابش گرمایی کار میکنه (فک کنم البته  :Yahoo (4):  ))

----------


## milad_bg80

از این ک رفتم راضیم.

----------


## Zarax

٩٧ خارج
خب واقعا سخت بود به نظرم
با اين درصدام واقعا ناراحت شدم اون عدداي ٤٠ درصدام واقعا اذيتم كرد
ادبيات ٤٩ واقعا نميفهمم چرا اصلا اصلا زير ٦٠ توقعا نداشتم  :Yahoo (2): 
عربي ٩٦ خب راضيم واقعا هميشه به خاطر اخرين درس بودن تو عموميم بهش ضربه ميخورد اين سري با اين كه اخر زدمش اما تربيب سوالاي خودشو عوض كردم نتيجه عالي بود اول قواعد بعد متن و تحليلا بعد ترجمه
ديني ٧٦ خب من توقع زير ٨٠ ندارم 
زبان ٧٦
رياضي ٥٥ اي بابا واقعا بايد به ٦٥هم ميرسيد خدا كنه كنكور برسه
زيست ٨٨ راضيم
فيزيك ٤٥ وضع فيزيك منم خرابه :Yahoo (105): بالا تر از ٥٠ نميره ديگه
شيمي ٤٣ خب خب خب خدايا به من كمك كن با اين درس اصلا نميتونم سوالايي كه ميتونم بزنمو در بيارم بعد سر تحليل ميبينم اااا اين چقدر اسون بود ميشد ٥٥ هم بزني مثلا تو اين شرايط
اينم كه گفتي كاش بقيه هم بزارن ببينيم
الان من چه كنم

----------


## sm20

> ٩٧ خارج
> خب واقعا سخت بود به نظرم
> با اين درصدام واقعا ناراحت شدم اون عدداي ٤٠ درصدام واقعا اذيتم كرد
> ادبيات ٤٩ واقعا نميفهمم چرا اصلا اصلا زير ٦٠ توقعا نداشتم 
> عربي ٩٦ خب راضيم واقعا هميشه به خاطر اخرين درس بودن تو عموميم بهش ضربه ميخورد اين سري با اين كه اخر زدمش اما تربيب سوالاي خودشو عوض كردم نتيجه عالي بود اول قواعد بعد متن و تحليلا بعد ترجمه
> ديني ٧٦ خب من توقع زير ٨٠ ندارم 
> زبان ٧٦
> رياضي ٥٥ اي بابا واقعا بايد به ٦٥هم ميرسيد خدا كنه كنكور برسه
> زيست ٨٨ راضيم
> ...


سلام
خسته ی کنکور نباشی
من تازه اینجا عضو شدم
و متوجه نشدم چطور از پروفایلت پی وی پیام بدم
ممنون میشم هروقت دیدی یه پیامی بدی چندتا سوال ازت بکنم

----------

